# Does freebsd support Radeon R7 M265



## rdindir (Jul 19, 2022)

Hello All,

Does FreeBSD support the radeon r7 m265 graphics card? This card is installed on my laptop. There are two grahics cards on my laptop with pci ids 0x1002 0x1309 (Kaveri [Radeon R6/R7 Graphics]) and 0x1002 0x6604 (Opal XT [Radeon R7 M265/M365X/M465]).

Regards


----------



## rafael_grether (Jul 19, 2022)

Hello,

I Think isn't fully supported.

Remove #dup post: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/does-freebsd-13-1-support-radeon-r7-m265.85882/


----------



## rdindir (Jul 20, 2022)

What about drm_kmod (maybe drm-510-kmod or drm-54-kmod)?


----------

